# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Arnolds Only Fear

## GGallin



----------


## GGallin

Sergio Oliva
Prob the closets physique to Arnolds IMO

----------


## T_Own

he kinda looks like a bigger michael jordan in the second one. and a little kobe-escque in the first

----------


## kaberle_15

Sergio looked great and won the Olympia 3 years in a row until Arnold's reign from '70-'75 beating Sergio in '72

----------


## Deltasaurus

amazing the guy was Phenominal looking

----------


## mike954

huge lats

----------


## amcon

> 


ya that is the look!!!... i prefer that look over the body builder's hugeness of now... (but you gotta love/appriciate the freaky size of the pros now)

----------


## jimmyinkedup

i think he had his hands full with serge nubret in some years as well... JMO
oliva's narrow waist .. and that upper body ..wow the combo makes for quite an impressive physique!

----------


## GGallin

> ya that is the look!!!... i prefer that look over the body builder's hugeness of now... (but you gotta love/appriciate the freaky size of the pros now)


I would say his mass rivals some of todays comp

----------


## F4iGuy

Imagine what he would've looked like competing with todays pros

----------


## FallenWyvern

> ya that is the look!!!... i prefer that look over the body builder's hugeness of now... (but you gotta love/appriciate the freaky size of the pros now)


V shape is much better IMO.

----------


## *RAGE*

Looks good.

----------


## GGallin

bump

----------


## garythompson

> V shape is much better IMO.


your avitar is hot!

----------


## Aaron-the-pitbull

Yeah i noticed his avitar too, i'm down for abit of that!

----------


## jbm

Really big arms and lats!
small waist!

----------


## TommyTrainR

phenomenol...

----------


## NBRD1808

unbelievable build. fore arms are fVckn insane they make his hands look abnormal like they dont belong on his body haha

----------


## amateur88

awesome! i think him, arnie and zane had the best physiques imho

----------


## c-Z

^^^ agreed

----------


## layeazy

yeah amazing physique i still think he beat arnold in 72 i watched it a few times and hes heads above everyone but i spose he wasnt as marketable as arnold he had the goods personality wise

----------


## stevey_6t9

defiently love these physiques over modern fat GH bellied lego block olympians.
love the waist aswell.

----------


## corsa5000

huge at that time, if he had of been around today he would be massive

----------


## layeazy

yeah agreed the best genetics ever i think those lats are still the best today i think

----------


## Animal1

Oliva was a genetic monster. His son bodybuilds now aswell!

----------


## layeazy

yeah i have seen his son sergio jr he doesnt have those amazing genetics unfortunately tiny waist and massive lats

----------


## NVR2BIG1

that guy would still be a pro by today's standards

----------


## the big 1

Sergio is like a thicker grainier version of arnold, blokes like sergio could probly have 22 inch guns without even using gear!!!

I cant agree with people who say these oldies look better than todays bb's, i mean yeah they are very inspiring and ide kill to look like them, but cutler this year at the O was somthing else!!!

----------


## the big 1

....

----------


## ...aydn...

> ....


impressive but overkill

----------


## jbran23

> impressive but overkill


^^^X2. Im just not a fan of todays look. They just look freakish IMO, and not in a good way.

----------


## (TLF) CHAMPION54

His Forearms are huge.

----------


## 6ft5

> impressive but overkill


Agreed, his skelital structure is covered by pounds and pounds of muscle. Lol! Todays bb's and yester years are in a completly diffrent class.IMO... Due to years of research in diet and physiological sciences. Suplementation by itself has created a huge diffrence in the nutrition between the two eras. I'm shure if he was to compete now day Big Lou would give him a run for his money. He is the only old school bb that I can think of that has tried sum of the new science of modern bbing. Of course that's just my .o2

----------


## baynethebluepit

Arnold is still selling magazines, that's pretty cool over 30 years later.

----------


## PK-V

> impressive but overkill


disagree

looks godlike

----------


## wormwood

The old school pro bb's looked SOOO much better than they do now.

----------


## DaBullet

Yeah I got to agress with wormwood...the small waist huge chest and huge arms look better to me, dont really like the bulged out belly look but to each his own.

----------


## BgMc31

> disagree
> 
> looks godlike


Which God? LOL!!! The bb'ers of old look more godlike than today's monsters. If I'm not mistaken the original intention of bbing was to look like the Greek sculptures of gods and heroes, right?

Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of the monster since I'm a big guy myself, but aesthetically, the old timers are better built, IMO.

----------


## bass

definitely the older look is better than today's bodybuilding...

----------


## showtimee

It's pretty amazing how the old bodybuilders kept their waists so slim then get the perfect V shape going from the hips up....

----------


## TRiM

I think its stated hes the only bb thats arms measured bigger around than his head.

----------


## Implement

Old school.

----------


## layeazy

do u think arnold would have feared him more if he went out in pink posing trunks?

----------


## americanoak

arnold didnt fear anybody

----------


## gladmax

Olivia was massive, but Arnold was Arnold

----------


## DrSchmee

> huge lats


 Looks like he is going to fly away

----------


## SUPERMAN5039

> he kinda looks like a bigger michael jordan in the second one. and a little kobe-escque in the first


 Please maybe his bald head.

----------


## Misery13

> huge at that time, if he had of been around today he would be massive


He is still huge and so is his son.

----------


## jpbbpro

Olivia was a man before his time!

----------


## Far from massive

I think the other really great thing about the builders of old is the variety of physiques that you would see.

With todays compounds, diets, machines, workouts judging criteria etc. everyone kinda looks the same (not freakn literally but in comparison to the past). Kinda like race cars or most other things back in the 60s, 70s, 80,s you still had a lot of experimentation to find out what works. Today for the most part the ideal path is known and to deviate is a poor bet, hence you only see minor variations from Builder to Builder or Car to Car.

----------


## Fari

> It's pretty amazing how the old bodybuilders kept their waists so slim then get the perfect V shape going from the hips up....


Truely amazing...I want that V shape in my life lol.

----------


## 1981

The Myth

----------

